# Switch location for 2015-2016 GMC 2500/3500hd



## ServiceOnSite (Nov 23, 2006)

Wondering what you guys were running for switches for all the fun stuff in the trucks. Hopefully by the end of next week i will have my new truck and was looking it over, there dont seem to be a friendly location for it. At least not like in the 2006 body style. Really didnt want to molest the USB ports and cig outlets. Just looking to see whats put there. Thanks.


----------



## icebreaker (Aug 25, 2008)

ServiceOnSite;2099758 said:


> Wondering what you guys were running for switches for all the fun stuff in the trucks. Hopefully by the end of next week i will have my new truck and was looking it over, there dont seem to be a friendly location for it. At least not like in the 2006 body style. Really didnt want to molest the USB ports and cig outlets. Just looking to see whats put there. Thanks.


Truck didn't come upfitter switches ?


----------



## Kevin_NJ (Jul 24, 2003)

I've seen pictures where some guys have mounted a switch box in the storage area between dash and cup holders. I don't have the floor console, so I built a bracket. 
I also have a 6 position Whelen switch box for sale....

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=164896&highlight=whelen


----------



## kolwnmstr (Jul 1, 2014)

icebreaker;2099815 said:


> Truck didn't come upfitter switches ?


Upfitter switches are only an option on the base model.

And they would normally go where those switches are above the 12v and 110 plugs


----------



## kolwnmstr (Jul 1, 2014)

What about mounting some switches on the side of the cup holder that will face the dash?


----------



## ServiceOnSite (Nov 23, 2006)

Not sure on which way to go, that why i was wondering who did what so far.


----------



## ServiceOnSite (Nov 23, 2006)

No ones put any aftermarket switches in these yet?


----------



## chevyhauler (Oct 21, 2014)

Hey Service.
I spent a lot of time thinking about the same thing. Not just for my switches but for my plow controller and sander too.
I drive a 2011 Chevy. Center console is a little bit different but the overall layout looks the same. This may give you some ideas.
This is where I put my add on switches. There already was the plow prep switch which will (when I get done wiring ) control the power to my strobes. Then the blue switch to control the spotlights on the back of my sander then the red one to control the heated wipers. There is an upfitter jack under the front dash to power these. 








Then comes the center console. My wife really likes this truck. Riding in it AND driving it. Seeing as that has NEVER happened with any of my vehicles, I kinda want to keep it that way, so I try to hide all my heavy duty work stuff as much as I can. This is what the center console looks like in personal (non work mode).








Now by attaching the handheld plow controller and by opening the center console, I can go plowing. Since the plow controller is handheld, it sits on my lap perfectly. When I open the center console, the sander controller is right where my right hand would fall. It probably would not be comfortable for long periods of time...but I figured that I don't have my hand on the sander controller for hours and hours the way that you do with a plow controller.








The way that I ran the wires to the plow and sander was up the side of the center console. There is a small plastic panel next to the gas pedal (at least on the '11) which pops off (clips may break). I then removed the plastic surround below the cupholder. There is a huge recess between the two. Big enough to walk a dog through (ok...maybe that's an exaggeration). I have two 1/0 welding cables, two 4ga wires, two 10 ga wires, two 14ga wires, the plow wiring and I STILL have room. So, you pass the wires up this recess and then either drill them into the bottom front corner of the center console (sander wiring) or turn them and drill them through the back bottom of the cupholder plastic (that's what I did with the plow controller only). There is a red dust cap that keeps crap out of the plow controller plug when not in use. The wire tucks into that recess in the cupholder itself to be hidden when not in use.








Let me know if there is anything else that u need.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

There's a cubby on side of console right beside your right hand leg that I was going to use on my Denali but I just ended up putting them under the steering wheel at very bottom part of plastic. I don't really like seeing my switches so those were my choices. The fuse panel on left side of dash also uses ultra mini fuses just so you know as it's a little more fun trying to find keyed power on the 15+ trucks.


----------



## johnnywaz (Oct 16, 2015)

Im not sure the 2015's knee bolster looks like this? But this is my 2013 crewcab dually. I chose this spot for ease of routeing as that panel easily comes off. I also wanted to be able to easily make it look factory again since i only keep my trucks 2yrs or less.


----------



## ServiceOnSite (Nov 23, 2006)

Im thinking of putting something down here now Just have to make sure they dont get hit with my leg. I just dont want to ruin the truck right away, and none of my normal spots will work for me. The over head has a ton of switches in there already for the sun roof and so on. And the USB and 110v outlet would be perfect, but id lose all that stuff. :crying:


----------



## 2005_Sierra (Aug 7, 2009)

heres where i just did them in a 2015

just used some old plastic bed rail cap


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Been watching this thread as my accountant says that I am in the market for a new truck in 2016.

You guys have some CLEAN installs. I can appreciate a solid clean install. That is all that I want to say!!!

Credit is given when credit is due! Thumbs UpThumbs UpThumbs Up


----------



## Kevin_NJ (Jul 24, 2003)

That's pretty slick as long as you can remember what switch each one is.

But........

Someone needs to clean that truck!


----------



## GMCHD plower (Nov 27, 2009)

My strobe bar just plugs into my 12v, but for my work lights I've used Rough Country lights that come with an entire harness that includes a fuse and relay, as well as these switches.


----------



## xbl003x (Nov 30, 2007)

Part # 23145158
Price $69.33


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

xbl003x;2109755 said:


> Part # 23145158
> Price $69.33
> 
> View attachment 150308


Don't think that will work.

He has a Denali package so that spot where the upfitter switches go is already chugged.


----------



## ServiceOnSite (Nov 23, 2006)

Philbilly2;2109921 said:


> Don't think that will work.
> 
> He has a Denali package so that spot where the upfitter switches go is already chugged.


Correct. All those spaces are filled with stuff already. Im thinking of just removing the usb and 110v outlet and making a nice aluminum plate and putting it in there.


----------



## kolwnmstr (Jul 1, 2014)

Also says if the vehilce wasn't built with the switches that it wont work.


----------



## ServiceOnSite (Nov 23, 2006)

I think all those switches run through the bcm as well.


----------



## William B. (Jul 22, 2004)

Check this place out. I'm going to order some for my truck. They have some pretty nice bezels for the switches as well. I know your putting them in a newer truck then I am but I'm going to mount them in the center console above the rear view mirror.

https://www.otrattw.net/


----------



## GMC Driver (Sep 9, 2005)

I wasn't sure how or where to put switches either. In my '08 I had put a bank of 4 switches in the small overhead console where the map lights are. But in the '15, there are controls for the roof and back window there.

It also has the spit front bench, so I can't hide them in the console anywhere (need the seat space for the kids). I was also going to need more space, because there were more switches this time. So eventually resolved to hiding them in the ashtray. It was a spot for reciepts and Canadian Tire money, so now I have to find another spot for that. But this way I can just close the ashtray when I don't want to look at them or need to use them. Also keeps little fingers off the switches. And could go with something a little more purpose built and not have to worry about the finish or outward appearance as much.

I'm happy with how it turned out. Was a bit tricky trying to keep it all hidden, but with the ashtray closed there is no visible signs of them. The hardest part was building a wiring harness from scratch and routing it all over without cutting and drilling. There was a little in the back of the ashtray to get the loom up and inside, but that was the worst of it.


----------



## johnnywaz (Oct 16, 2015)

GMC Driver;2113882 said:


> I wasn't sure how or where to put switches either. In my '08 I had put a bank of 4 switches in the small overhead console where the map lights are. But in the '15, there are controls for the roof and back window there.
> 
> It also has the spit front bench, so I can't hide them in the console anywhere (need the seat space for the kids). I was also going to need more space, because there were more switches this time. So eventually resolved to hiding them in the ashtray. It was a spot for reciepts and Canadian Tire money, so now I have to find another spot for that. But this way I can just close the ashtray when I don't want to look at them or need to use them. Also keeps little fingers off the switches. And could go with something a little more purpose built and not have to worry about the finish or outward appearance as much.
> 
> I'm happy with how it turned out. Was a bit tricky trying to keep it all hidden, but with the ashtray closed there is no visible signs of them. The hardest part was building a wiring harness from scratch and routing it all over without cutting and drilling. There was a little in the back of the ashtray to get the loom up and inside, but that was the worst of it.


Nice job, I like that setup!


----------



## Joneill (Apr 12, 2014)

chevyhauler;2102690 said:


> Hey Service.
> I spent a lot of time thinking about the same thing. Not just for my switches but for my plow controller and sander too.
> I drive a 2011 Chevy. Center console is a little bit different but the overall layout looks the same. This may give you some ideas.
> This is where I put my add on switches. There already was the plow prep switch which will (when I get done wiring ) control the power to my strobes. Then the blue switch to control the spotlights on the back of my sander then the red one to control the heated wipers. There is an upfitter jack under the front dash to power these.
> ...


How do the heated wipers work? I'm thinking about getting them for my truck


----------



## deadman (Feb 8, 2016)

slick locations!


----------



## G.Landscape (Oct 20, 2011)

William B.;2113058 said:


> Check this place out. I'm going to order some for my truck. They have some pretty nice bezels for the switches as well. I know your putting them in a newer truck then I am but I'm going to mount them in the center console above the rear view mirror.
> 
> https://www.otrattw.net/


Wow this place is switch heaven! Already planning for the next truck now! I love a stock looking install and these switches will definitely help with that. These are where I put my switches for the rear camera and rev lights, it bothers me that they don't match and wish I had thought it out better before hand.


----------



## chevyhauler (Oct 21, 2014)

Joneill;2113917 said:


> How do the heated wipers work? I'm thinking about getting them for my truck


Really well.
I ran a switched relay off of a 30 amp source so that I turn the wipers on the night before a storm, then shut the truck off (wipers then turn off). Then when I hit remote start, the wipers turn back on also, and melt off snow/ice nicely. I use them intermittently depending on conditions. I switch them out for the summer and just dielectric grease the connectors.


----------



## chevyhauler (Oct 21, 2014)

William B.;2113058 said:


> Check this place out. I'm going to order some for my truck. They have some pretty nice bezels for the switches as well. I know your putting them in a newer truck then I am but I'm going to mount them in the center console above the rear view mirror.
> 
> https://www.otrattw.net/


Damn these are some cool switches!!!!!!
wish I saw these before I JUST installed mine.


----------



## Joneill (Apr 12, 2014)

chevyhauler;2118721 said:


> Really well.
> I ran a switched relay off of a 30 amp source so that I turn the wipers on the night before a storm, then shut the truck off (wipers then turn off). Then when I hit remote start, the wipers turn back on also, and melt off snow/ice nicely. I use them intermittently depending on conditions. I switch them out for the summer and just dielectric grease the connectors.


Sounds great, thanks


----------



## Diesel247 (Mar 19, 2021)

2013 gmc 2500hd
For emergency lights


----------



## sixty4 (Jul 21, 2008)




----------



## sixty4 (Jul 21, 2008)

sixty4 said:


> Sorry for the double post. These are for my front and rear strobes.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

I thought they were infrared heaters...


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Mr.Markus said:


> I thought they were infrared heaters...


Or tanning bed lights....


----------



## sixty4 (Jul 21, 2008)

Got to keep coffee warm lol


----------

